# Truck alarm?



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys the tool coverage thread got me thinking to post this. 

Do you have an alarm on your truck or van?


I have been tossing the idea around for a while now. I was looking at one with a starter cut out, sensors for the cab of the truck and putting sensors on my cap toolbox doors and rear door. Also it is a two way alarm that will alert me up to a mile away or something like that.


What do you guys think, effective or just a nuisance that goes off at 2 am because of wind:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

You don't need the shock sensor if you don't want it going off from a harley driving by or something.

I'm going to install one in my truck when I put a computer in this summer.

I want one that will text my phone when it goes off, and I want to be able to arm/lock etc. from my phone.

I had an alarm on my van that I just sold :sad:. So I'm working out of my pickup again until I get around to buying a trailer


But yeah, I think an alarm is a great idea. Pretty much necessary where I live.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have the viper 5901 which is a bit OTT but it has shock sensor, tilt alarm, glass break sensor, window up modules for all windows and remote start. It will send you a warning to your remote and tell you what sensor has been set off. The only false alerts i have had have been from snow plows plowing right next to my truck but if you just tap the truck very lightly it will do a warning beep and if it gets a small knock again it will do a full sound alarm. It will also do a full sound alarm with anything over a small knock. I can open and close the windows plus they also do Apps for iphone and blackberry to control the alarm functions. Android app is on the way.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Stay out of the hood!! and work for people in decent neighborhoods :shutup: 

Worked for me for the last 15 yrs :laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Dave put a tracking device on that new saw you got! I know your worried now to leave it in the truck:no:

i think dewalt has something like that you stic sensors on your tools and you can track them via satelite, try dewalt.com :shutup:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Five Star said:


> Stay out of the hood!! and work for people in decent neighborhoods :shutup:
> 
> Worked for me for the last 15 yrs :laughing:


Really.

Where the hell are you guys working that you need to be on guard like that? I guess I should consider myself lucky that we have no petty crime here (or pawn shops!).


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, 

BC, that sounds like the one I was looking at.






Five Star said:


> Stay out of the hood!! and work for people in decent neighborhoods :shutup:
> 
> Worked for me for the last 15 yrs :laughing:



I just worry:laughing: I usually use my car for non work related stuff, that helps. But I hate having the truck parked at my house every night, people have to see the truck every day and know whats in it. I live in a good neighborhood and usually always work in good parts. You just never know, it just seems like I have been hearing about a lot of thefts in good parts of town now! And yup I have to keep my new baby safe!:laughing: 


Dave


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats a reason i have been considering tools insurance. Thefts have increased vastly in the last year and it's getting worse.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

why not buy a steel job box and bolt it down in the truck,or one of those industrial style hasp circleular hasp and staple locks for people with vans.im not sure what to do myself just a 09 2500 express

Whats the Best alarm out there for contractors????????????????????


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

let me weigh in on this topic - ghetto area vehicle security 101

#1 Viper remote paging alarm by Directed Electronics
#2a electronic deadbolts linked to Viper remote paging alarm http://www.cargovanlocks.com/CargoLockElectronicDeadBoltLock.aspx








#2b American Lock puck style locks and hasp









#3 job box or knaack tool box bolted to van or truck chassis using combination type padlocks instead of key operated ones.

#4 Denver Boot or similiar parking type vehicle or trailer security boot. The only way they can steal the vehicle to another location is towing it but that's a lot of effort.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

graet feed back slow thanks,im worried about thr hasp and drilling into the, van,people tell me if you brake the maufacture pain i will get rust issues,like the sound of the dead bolts,


thanks


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> let me weigh in on this topic - ghetto area vehicle security 101
> 
> #1 Viper remote paging alarm by Directed Electronics
> #2a electronic deadbolts linked to Viper remote paging alarm http://www.cargovanlocks.com/CargoLockElectronicDeadBoltLock.aspx
> ...


 

Upgraded my wheel lock to the type like yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

bbgcarpentry said:


> graet feed back slow thanks,im worried about thr hasp and drilling into the, van,people tell me if you brake the maufacture pain i will get rust issues,like the sound of the dead bolts,
> 
> 
> thanks


 3-4 years with puck locks, and no rust yet. If you are worried about it you can paint the edges of the holes with something. I use puck locks, steel window grids, and hornady v-max.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

eXpatRioteX said:


> 3-4 years with puck locks, and no rust yet. If you are worried about it you can paint the edges of the holes with something. I use puck locks, steel window grids, and hornady v-max.


 
whats a horaby v max


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Drill your holes, prime with rust/corrision protection paint....run a bead of silicone around under side edges of hasp + bead of silicone under the bolt heads. Once installed, it will provide a weather resistant seal for years to come.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I installed a decent [back then] alarm system in my truck and cap about 12 years ago and it’s still working today. I think it’s a smart move for anyone with something to loose.
In addition to all the regular auto alarm stuff, I put a pin switch in the tailgate as well as magnetic reed switches on top of all three glass lift up doors in addition to a glass break detector inside the cap.
The reed switches are wired to a small 12V 3P/DT relay with a .75mA coil that denergizes when any of the lift up doors or the tailgate [my mobile workbench] is even opened slightly, so if I’m working somewhere relatively close by and just want to close the cap doors but leave them unlocked, I can still have a certain level of protection from grabby hands and opportunists. 
I wired this same relay and mag switches to also control a 12V T5 fluorescent light [two 8 Watt lamps] inside the cap, so when I lift any door the light automatically comes on. 
I have a 12V toggle switch mounted inside the cap so I can manually turn the off light of if the doors will be open for long periods of time during the day.

Most air pressure sensors and glass break detectors have adjustable sensitivity controls. 
I had to play around with mine to match the acoustics of my older truck to prevent warning chirps and false alarms during heavy rain, wind or vehicle traffic going by my driveway.


----------

